# Coca-Cola 1907



## Poldigger (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi, I hope you will help me with this. My friend is looking for a photos of Coca-Cola bottle to the year 1907, I think it was a first cola bottle in the history. Or not?


----------



## AlexD (Dec 13, 2012)

First bottle? Do you want before or after it was a drug? It was originally a drug made with cocaine leafs and was later made into a soda version sold at soda fountains, until mainly bottled. 1907 would've been when they first came out with the Straight Sided bottles, before were the Hutchinson(s).


----------



## AlexD (Dec 13, 2012)

[]


----------



## AlexD (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## Poldigger (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you very much!


----------



## ScottBSA (Dec 15, 2012)

I have a straight sided Coca Cola bottle from Kansas City that can be dated to  1902-03.  The bottler started business in KC in 1902 and the class company that made the bottle was out of business by 1904.  Interstate Glass Company was in the KC city directory for only the years 1902 and 1903.  The Coca Cola script is also crudely drawn in comparison to my later straight sided KC Coke.


----------

